# Ohio river tournaments



## Bray34 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have heard that there is a guy trying to start up some bass touneys on the ohio river down here at Portsmouth anybody know about this?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yep, heard about it about a month ago. The folks organizing it are from the west side. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bray34 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yea I got in touch with Darren sounds like its gonna be a decent trail 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

where they going out of?

i miss the old sals, 1/2 at tanners 1/2 at white oak. 

the fin hunters is all tanners now.


----------



## Bray34 (Nov 22, 2010)

Colegrove,Shawnee,little sandy


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

Team Extreme will be having an Ohio River tournament trail this year. We be going out of Stuebenville and Wheeling Island. Dates will finalized in 2-3 weeks and be on our website and facebook page and here on the OGF


----------



## Greenfish (May 9, 2010)

Where can I find more info out bout the tourneys down in Portsmouth?? Thanks!


----------



## Bray34 (Nov 22, 2010)

Are u on Facebook?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Greenfish (May 9, 2010)

Yes, I'm on Facebook.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fishin' ****** said:


> Team Extreme will be having an Ohio River tournament trail this year. We be going out of Stuebenville and Wheeling Island. Dates will finalized in 2-3 weeks and be on our website and facebook page and here on the OGF


Keep us Jefferson county boys updated on this! We've been dying for a true circuit to come back to the river. Hope the turnout is good. I'll help to spread the word.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Greenfish (May 9, 2010)

Still looking to get some info on the tourneys on the river out of Portsmouth. Please pm me with any info. Thanks.


----------

